# الأقسام التقنية > لينك تو لينك >  شكوى للمسؤلين في المنتدى

## إن الله يراك

يسعد مساكم بتمنى يصير تعديلات في المنتدى انا ما حكيت هيك إلا لاني بحب 

المنتدى كتير ويا ريت الاعضاء يعطوني رأيهم كمان.......


المنتدى برمضان احلى بكتيييييييير من الان

 اختلف كتير صار بطيء وبعلق و لونه مو حلو ابدا والرئيسية ما بتظهر و

 صور الوجوه الصغيرة ما بتفتح وايقونات المشاركة كمان ما بتفتح كلهاX X X X X X

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالعكس تماماً
الستايل الرمضان كان سيء من كل النواحي
سرعة ,, برمجة CSS ,, توزيع ,, توافق مع المتصفحات ,, فلاش

و للعلم المنتدى الآن بدون ستايل و هاد الستايل الإفتراضي الي بيجي مع نسخة ال VB و اعتقد انه قريبا رح نشوف ستايل جديد و ان شاء الله يكون ما في شي من المشاكل المذكورة فوق  :Smile: 

هاد رأيي و تحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## إن الله يراك

سرعة ,, برمجة CSS ,, توزيع ,, توافق مع المتصفحات ,, فلاش

هلأ برأيك هاي سلبيات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## shams spring

*بصراحة المنتدى جدا ضعيف سواء برمضان او هلأ ... 
بتمنى انه المسؤولين يسارعو بتعديلة وتطويرة بأكبر سرعة ممكنة 
بلاش يطفشو الاعضاء.... لانه صايـــر كتـــيـــر ممل

حتى هدوء مش مبين  
وحاسة انه الاعضاء بغيبو اول بأول 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> سرعة ,, برمجة CSS ,, توزيع ,, توافق مع المتصفحات ,, فلاش
> 
> هلأ برأيك هاي سلبيات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يعني المقصود انه المنتدى يفتقر لهاي العوامل  :Smile: 

اقرأيها مع الجملة الي قبلها 




> الستايل الرمضان كان سيء من كل النواحي
> سرعة ,, برمجة CSS ,, توزيع ,, توافق مع المتصفحات ,, فلاش


تحياتي  :Smile:

----------


## إن الله يراك

اه افهمــــــــــــت

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *بصراحة المنتدى جدا ضعيف سواء برمضان او هلأ ... 
> بتمنى انه المسؤولين يسارعو بتعديلة وتطويرة بأكبر سرعة ممكنة 
> بلاش يطفشو الاعضاء.... لانه صايـــر كتـــيـــر ممل
> 
> حتى هدوء مش مبين  
> وحاسة انه الاعضاء بغيبو اول بأول 
> *


واااااااااااااااع اه صح ليش هيك صاير المنتدى

----------


## الوسادة

انا زعلانة ما فيه فلاش هههههههه يللا ان شالله بكرا بيرجعوا الأعضاء كلهم مرة وحدة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> يسعد مساكم بتمنى يصير تعديلات في المنتدى انا ما حكيت هيك إلا لاني بحب 
> 
> المنتدى كتير ويا ريت الاعضاء يعطوني رأيهم كمان.......
> 
> 
> المنتدى برمضان احلى بكتيييييييير من الان
> 
>  اختلف كتير صار بطيء وبعلق و لونه مو حلو ابدا والرئيسية ما بتظهر و
> 
>  صور الوجوه الصغيرة ما بتفتح وايقونات المشاركة كمان ما بتفتح كلهاX X X X X X


مرحبا شمس؟ شو اخبارك؟؟

حبيبتي حسان هاي الايام مشغول ومش قادر يفضي وقت منيح حتى يعمل كل اشي ليرتقي المنتدى لـ الافضل
الي بحب شي بحبوو بكل حالاته "مغلق، مفتوح، ستايله مو حلو، خربان، ما بطلع ابتسامات"
كلها شغلات ثانوية بالنسبة لأنه يكون المنتدى فاتح اصلا وموجود مش مغلق زي قبل مدة
وما تخافي رح يتزبط ويصير ع كيفك
لك مني عقود من الياسمين  :Smile:

----------

